# Teachers with SA?



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Have you ever had any teachers you suspected have social anxiety? I think one of mine does. She twitches her head a lot. No one else seems to notice, but that's probably because they don't have it. They still think she's awesome, so I guess that gives me a small shard of hope for being a teacher.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I had a Finnish teacher who once said that she used to have some anxiety issues yet she still managed to become a teacher. I think she also blushed some times in the class. She was pretty good and was respected by the students.

I don't see too many reasons why someone with social anxiety can't become a teacher unless the person is particularly introverted. In elementary school it may be a bit harder though because you have to be able to give a lot of your personality for pedagogy (I don't know how to really put that, but hope you understand) compared to an upper-level school where you are more concerned with teaching a particular subject. On the other hand it may be easier for some people to teach small kids.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a philosophy teacher who told us she was working on some issues with being shy. She was kind of mousy and quiet but you could tell she was getting better.


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

One of my professors had problems with SA earlier in her teaching career. She told me she would help me attempt to overcome my anxiety, or at least manage it a little better.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah once. A math teacher. He seemed pretty anxious but was cool with yelling at the students who yapped and distracted class. I dunno.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I had a prof in college who had it. By the end of the lecture his shirt would always be soaked in sweat. And you could just tell by the way he talked he was extremely nervous.


----------



## whiteXcloud (Sep 25, 2010)

My math teacher i have at a vocational school I go to had actually told me she was extreamly shy when she was in school.. (I was at parent teacher conferences.) She is the best math teacher that I have honestly have ever had. As long as you try hard and want it enough your'll be a great teacher..


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

My aunt was a teacher, and she has pretty bad social anxiety. She taught grade 3? I think. Anyway we don't outright talk about SA, but I've always got the impression that it was her natural love for children/teaching that not only made it bearable, but actually quite rewarding for her.

That, and a natural love for red wine. :l


So yeah, definitely don't give up on yourself.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I used to be one myself, back when I was an instructor in grad school. One semester a student came up to me after the first class and told me that I seemed nervous. :afr


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

I really want to become a teacher, but I keep thinking there's no hope for me. After reading these comments however...who knows?!


----------

